# Köder für Brandungsangeln



## Aal10 (29. September 2016)

Petri Heil,eine ganz bescheidene Frage das man mit Wattwürmer zum Brandungsangeln gehen kann ist mir bekannt nur mit Norseekrabbe ist mir neu meint ihr die im abgekochten Zustand.Wäre schön wenn mir einer einige Tipps geben könnte.

Gruß 
Aal10


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (29. September 2016)

*AW: Köder für Brandungsangeln*



Aal10 schrieb:


> Petri Heil,eine ganz bescheidene Frage das man mit Wattwürmer zum Brandungsangeln gehen kann ist mir bekannt nur mit Norseekrabbe ist mir neu meint ihr die im abgekochten Zustand.Wäre schön wenn mir einer einige Tipps geben könnte.
> 
> Gruß
> Aal10



Guten Abend Aal,
rohe Tigershrimps oder rohe oder gekochte Krabben bzw. Garnelen, am besten mit Schale, sind in unser deutschen Ostsee eher Verlegenheitsköder auf Plattfische. Jedenfalls vom Strand aus gibt es für Watties und Seeringler keine annähernd fängigen Alternativen.

Wenns denn sein soll, kann man mit Baitholder Ködergummi wurftaugliche Pakete am Haken schnüren. 

Petri, Carsten


----------



## Aal10 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Köder für Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Carsten,das wird an der Nordsee höchstwarscheinlich nicht anders sein habe in vielen Foren schon gelesen das es auch  auf Krabbe geht das war mir neu.Fangfrische Krabben werde ich aber wohl nicht im Fischladen bekommen#c Da ich erst am späten Abend an der Nordsee ankomme, kann ich keine Wattis mehr suchen.Deshalb muß ich wohl hier gekochte Krabben kaufen dann wollen wir es mal versuchen.Danke für dein Tipp.

Petri


----------



## angler1996 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Köder für Brandungsangeln*

wohin Nordsee?


----------



## Michael.S (29. September 2016)

*AW: Köder für Brandungsangeln*

Fischfetzen gehen doch auch , Makrele oder Hering sind immer gut


----------



## Aal10 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Köder für Brandungsangeln*

Nach Cuxhaven


----------



## Michael.S (30. September 2016)

*AW: Köder für Brandungsangeln*

in Cuxhaven giebt es die Kleine Fischkiste , da bekommst du alles , ist direkt im Hafen und haben bis 21 Uhr geöffnet , nimm dir noch ordentlich Räucherfisch mit ist lecker da 

Niedersachsenstr. Halle X
Cuxhaven,  27472


----------



## Aal10 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Köder für Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Michael,danke für deinen Tipp,werde ich machen ,
Räucherfisch ist immer gut.
Angeln macht Hungerig.

Gruß Aal10


----------



## Roter Piranha (30. September 2016)

*AW: Köder für Brandungsangeln*

Gekochte Krabben sind top, und da du in Cuxhaven angelst,kann ich dies bestätigen. Und die halten auch am haken. Aber warum suchst du dir keine wattwürmer in Cuxhaven ? Fahre heute auch noch welche suchen. 
Mfg


----------



## Roter Piranha (30. September 2016)

*AW: Köder für Brandungsangeln*

Ah jetzt gelesen,wird zu spät wegen suchen. Tauwurm geht aber auch . Erwarte aber nicht zu viel vom angeln. Die elbe bei uns ist im Gegensatz zu früher totes Gewässer.


----------



## Aal10 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Köder für Brandungsangeln*

Oh das hört sich nicht gut an |evil:vieleicht habe ich das Glück das sich doch der eine oder andere Fisch mal verirrt:vik:
Gruß


----------



## Roter Piranha (30. September 2016)

*AW: Köder für Brandungsangeln*

So erst noch 170 stk gegraben zu 2. Heute nachts geht's los zur Insel :vik: ps  Krabben und hering haben wir auch mit.


----------

